# Which is best for fat loss?



## Researcher (Jul 14, 2012)

Which combo have you found to work best for fat loss
Combo,,, cjc/without dac with either of these
GHRP 2
GHRP 6 
or 
Ipam




Thanks


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2012)

A box of bronkaid. And a can of folgers. > those experimental carcinogens you mentioned


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 15, 2012)

^^^
Pretty much....


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 15, 2012)

I've seen some great results using Cjc1295 and Ipam!
 Check out my log... ( Pics of progress at the end ) 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jul 15, 2012)

Mod/Ghrp-2 for sure.  Hopefully you can tolerate the sides, i can't


----------



## GetBig13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I've used ghrp2 and cjc from gwp with great results!


----------



## brundel (Jul 15, 2012)

I cant imagine anyone thinking GHRP would be good for fat loss.....
The shit makes me so hungry I literally eat double


----------



## brundel (Jul 15, 2012)

x2 on the ephedrine and caffeine pretty much owns peptides every day of the week.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 16, 2012)

Ipam should not make you hungry. Peptides are a long term body recomp plan. Ephedrine and caffeine are great got fat loss if stims don't bother ya.


----------



## Researcher (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys... I have used cjc + GHRP6 many times and love the combo... and lucky for me they don't make me hungry.. I was just curious if there was a benefit to using GHRP2 or Ipam over GHRP6... 

SFW, thanks for the tip on bronkaid... I love ephedrine but had given up on being able to purchase it... 

Crackrbaby, I had read your log and it was the reason why I started this thread...

BronkoJunkie, what negative sides are you experiencing... I've only experienced facial flushing for a few minutes,,, then all the positive benefits...
==============

Anyone try all of them and prefer one over the others?


----------



## njc (Jul 19, 2012)

All of those peptides you mentioned do the exact same thing....they release growth hormone.  Ipam does not release Ipam juice....it releases growth hormone.  GHRP 2 does not release GHRP Deux juice...it releases growth hormone.  Whichever one is the best for fat loss is the one which works best for you sideswise.

No way in hell that ephedrine could even touch a peptides if you know what you are doing in terms of fat loss.  Im talking about pinning in the morning in a fasted state and then waiting an hour for the growth hormone to release fatty acids for fuel.  In your fasted state you will have nothing but fatty acids to use for fuel as there are no amino acids or sugars to compete as energy substrate.  

2nd point.....anybody who calls responsible peptide carconigenic quite simply is totally clueless on the topic.  I can see the problem arising if you use CJC without DAC.....which if i won 10,000 vials of I would seriously throw them all in the garbage, but not if you are dosing as you are and mimmicking your bodys natural pulsation profile...which is what responsible peptide usage does.


----------



## Researcher (Jul 19, 2012)

njc said:


> All of those peptides you mentioned do the exact same thing....they release growth hormone.  Ipam does not release Ipam juice....it releases growth hormone.  GHRP 2 does not release GHRP Deux juice...it releases growth hormone.  Whichever one is the best for fat loss is the one which works best for you sideswise.
> 
> No way in hell that ephedrine could even touch a peptides if you know what you are doing in terms of fat loss.  Im talking about pinning in the morning in a fasted state and then waiting an hour for the growth hormone to release fatty acids for fuel.  In your fasted state you will have nothing but fatty acids to use for fuel as there are no amino acids or sugars to compete as energy substrate.
> 
> 2nd point.....anybody who calls responsible peptide carconigenic quite simply is totally clueless on the topic.  I can see the problem arising if you use CJC without DAC.....which if i won 10,000 vials of I would seriously throw them all in the garbage, but not if you are dosing as you are and mimmicking your bodys natural pulsation profile...which is what responsible peptide usage does.



humm... thanks for cluing us in... I thought for sure I was going to make ipam juice...

The guy was obviously joking when he called the peptides carcinogens... 

I'm not a noobie.... I've been at this for over 10yrs... was a mod on a major site under another name and I'm sure a lot of people here would know me,,, I was researching and using peptides before they became popular... I just never used ghrp2 or ipam... and they don't all work exactly the same even though they all release gh... some increase cortisol, insulin etc etc but what reads good in studies doesn't always pan out in real life so I wanted to hear from people that actually used them.

I used to buy directly from the peptide manufacturers and they told me the cjc with dac is highly unstable and degrades as soon as they make it so they wouldn't manufacture it...when they did make it , it would go directly to the researchers to be used right then...not stored and shipped like the cjc is now...  I don't believe any cjc with dac is authentic... they are all Semorelin is what I was told.  Still the combo with the ghrp works synergistically and they work great for me.  They can call it what they want,,, it still works... 

Thanks


----------



## njc (Jul 20, 2012)

Researcher said:


> humm... thanks for cluing us in... I thought for sure I was going to make ipam juice...
> 
> The guy was obviously joking when he called the peptides carcinogens...
> 
> ...



Fact is that Im sure a lot of people probably do think that they are carcinogenic.  In fact, if you already have neoplastic tissue growing in your body then growth hormone (whether administered exogenously or not) will speed up tumor growth.  So in that sense they CAN be carcinogenic.

Also, growth hormone CAN be carcinogenic even if you do not have the beginnings of neoplastic tissue.  Unlike peptides which mimmick the bodys natural pulsation pattern (provided you are not using DAC compound) exogenous GH administration causes "GH bleed", elevated levels of GH for a hours at a time.  This in turn leads to jacked systemic IGF-1 levels which have in turn been linked to higher cancer rates and decreased life expectancy.  However, this CAN be the case with peptides as well if you move to dosing at 5 plus times higher per day (which some bodybuilders do.)  When you manipulate your bodys pulsation pattern this many times in a day you end up with the same jacked systemic IGF-1 profile that you would if you were running DAC ladden compounds or high levels of exogenous synthetic growth hormone yourself.

Sermorelin is the GHRH most often used in the medical community for clinical trials.  It has a shorter half-life than mod-grf-1 and is not the optimal GHRH of choice, although it is a step in the right direction away from the DAC compound. However, when it comes to the cheap chinese made powders that the vast majority ofonline retailers use to make their products, who really knows what youre getting in that vial?


----------

